# Tennis Ball Slingshot Mod Questions Idea Insanity



## thraex (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello all! I am determined to mod a Hyper Pet Tennis Ball Slingshot designed for dogs for a game and I hear the stock bands they use are crap and break quickly. I need to mod them to fire ideally hundreds of shots without breaking with as much or more power so I was thinking theraband but the slingshots are designed for tubing bands, so I am wondering if any experience modders/builders have any ideas for the most economical/simplest way to convert these to use therabands or if there is a powerful/reliable tubing band that can shoot tennis balls. I saw a mod where a standard tube slingshot's limbs were bent to be able to use therabands but that slingshot had "H" shaped limbs whereas the Hyper Dog limbs are "V" shaped so I'm not sure if that would work right with therabands since they would be at an angle and not shooting "flat" unless they were bent twice on each limb. Thanks in advance for your insight!

Pictures below of the slingshot I'm referring to.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very simple . The existing fork can accept flats . Cut off the existing bands leaving the prongs covered and protected with a short piece of tube . Now lay you flats on the fork prong and wrap and tuck with a thin piece of latex strip . This is one of the methods used to secure flats to any wire frame . It's very secure . Done .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a picture :


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A video


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

theraband has tubes, theratubes


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Simple question, simple answers. Don't you just love this forum?


----------



## thraex (Jan 13, 2016)

treefork said:


> Very simple . The existing fork can accept flats . Cut off the existing bands leaving the prongs covered and protected with a short piece of tube . Now lay you flats on the fork prong and wrap and tuck with a thin piece of latex strip . This is one of the methods used to secure flats to any wire frame . It's very secure . Done .


Thank you, I'm going to try this method, seems very simple and seems like it would work great.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

A+ Slingshots make a heavy slingshot tube you could launch an anvil with...


----------

